
Kepler watched two supernovae burst out of the surface of stars - AJAlabs
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/kepler-watched-two-supernovae-burst-out-of-the-surface-of-stars/
======
AJAlabs
The video at the bottoms of the article gave me goose bumps.

